# Following links on an iPad



## simon.r (1 Jan 2014)

When I follow a hyperlink within a thread, then go 'back', I get sent to another, apparently random, web page that I have viewed at some time in the past, rather than to the thread I was viewing. 

This only happens on the iPad. Am I doing something wrong or is this a known issue?

Thanks.


----------



## the_mikey (1 Jan 2014)

Which browser are you using? Could be an issue with the default browser.


----------



## simon.r (1 Jan 2014)

the_mikey said:


> Which browser are you using? Could be an issue with the default browser.



Safari.


----------



## the_mikey (1 Jan 2014)

You could open links in a new tab, safari does support tabbed browsing.


----------



## simon.r (1 Jan 2014)

the_mikey said:


> You could open links in a new tab, safari does support tabbed browsing.



Why didn't I think of that?!

Thanks, that works


----------

